# elastic fishing line------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

want to make a small dedicated .177 `bb ` shooter ( probably out of bamboo cutting board ) . saw on a post that someone was

experimenting with small diameter elastic fishing line . where do you get this at ???

tryed local academy sports and they didn't have any . thanks in advance ---frank


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I think it is popular in the uk I've never heard of it any where else


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Hi Frank,

I have tried some of the elastic fishing line. It is definitely different than anything I have tried in the past. There are several different sizes and configurations. I was lucky enough to have some sent from a very generous person in the UK. Here is a good starting place....http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_odkw=elastic+pole+fishing+line&_from=R40&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xfishing+pole+elastic&_nkw=fishing+pole+elastic&_sacat=0

The 20-22 is the heaviest. I have some 18...and it is not bad for smaller ammo...but to me, it's a little too strong for .177 bbs, some would like it.

The line is cheap enough, but not everyone will ship to the U.S.

Todd


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

fsimpson said:


> want to make a small dedicated .177 `bb ` shooter ( probably out of bamboo cutting board ) . saw on a post that someone was
> experimenting with small diameter elastic fishing line . where do you get this at ???
> tryed local academy sports and they didn't have any . thanks in advance ---frank


If you want to try Amber 1/8 tubing, I use it for .177 bbs and I carry it on my sure. I can't speak about the fishing line but I love the amber tubes.

I also love 1/2" wide Theraband blue.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*There's something else you may want to consider - check out the 1632 in a post in General Slingshot Discussion on 10/14/14 titled New from DK. I've ordered some and I'm thinking this might be good for BBs; and there's always TexShooter's 1/8 x 3/16 Hygenic - wonderful stuff.*


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am trying to understand in what application elastic fishing line would be beneficial ... I am sure there is one.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

thanks to everyone for all the information . i ordered some of the dan kung `1642 ` and maybe i can get hold of some

of the english latex in the future . i `ve got a spool of *TexShooter's 1/8 x 3/16 Hygenic and its amazing for up to 3/8 steel*

* with almost no draw weight . but i think it `s a little big for what i want to make . that technical carp fishing video makes*

* fly fishing look simple . appreciate it ----------frank*


----------

